# PH Drop.



## projectcam95 (Sep 12, 2008)

I used to have ph around 7.8+ when i started this tank. I hadn't checked the ph in a while till now. And its at 6.4-6.8 .

My question is . Is this still healthy for my Ram? I have some live plants in there and some driftwood . I m not sure if thats what dropped my ph or its probably the bottled water im using to do the wc with.

Everything is fine other than my danios dying which i think its stress caused by the b olivian ram. He seems to be picking on them more and more as he grows.

Today I saw the ram swimming up and down the glass. So im worried he wants out because of a bad ph or something.


----------



## tone (Feb 4, 2007)

when was the last time you done a water change? :thumb:


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 12, 2008)

4 days ago. Today Im doing another. Why? I did a 50% wc like 3 days before that. And i usually do 24% water changes every 3 or 4 days


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

What size is the tank?

Have you tried allowing your tapwater sit for 24 hours before testing? If you aren't you may be getting a false reading.

Do you do your water changes will bottled water exclusively? If so, what is the ph of that?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

For what it's worth, that ph is fine, even approaching ideal for your Ram. Also, the driftwood can contribute to dropping the ph, as it leaches tannins into the tank.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice... So I just keep on doing my regular water changes right? or should i add some rock or something else to help level things out?

Thanks for responses


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=421

Yes, they are a soft water fish. As long as the ph doesn't decline into the low 5's, you should be fine.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

test your water for GH and KH as well. and pH out the tap.

its quite possible that you have a very low KH, and that the few tannins in the water have just lowered the pH that way. however it could also be that the water chemistry out the tap has changed as well.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 12, 2008)

So i tested the water im using. And yeah it has a low ph . I dont know if im colorblind or what. But its hard for me to tell what level its at. Its around 6.4 and 7.0

Should i do anything to raise the ph ?

Im afraid of using the faucet water so i use purified from a Water Express Mill .

All the other levels are perfect even temperature .


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

projectcam95 said:


> So i tested the water im using. And yeah it has a low ph . I dont know if im colorblind or what. But its hard for me to tell what level its at. Its around 6.4 and 7.0


are you using 2 different tests. (so a pH test (from 6-7.6 (or so) and high-range 7.4-8.8 or so)

as these will give differing results depending on the water



projectcam95 said:


> Should i do anything to raise the ph ?


no, so long as these results are stable they are more to the liking of the rams.



projectcam95 said:


> Im afraid of using the faucet water so i use purified from a Water Express Mill .


purified water?? i.e. just filtered through carbon, or are we talking RO water. (reverse osmosis)



projectcam95 said:


> All the other levels are perfect even temperature .


what are the levels of GH and KH, figures are better than just stating "perfect"


----------

